# Camp Chef Discount for Veteran's



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Just found out Camp Chef is giving a nice discount, 25% on grills, and all accessories to all military veterans.  They do not discount the Woodwind.  I ordered the Smoke Pro sg24  it sells on their page for 700.  only cost me $525. for the grill.  All you have to do is send them a copy of your DD-214   black out all important stuff and they keep your name on file for future purchases.  To me this was a nice deal.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice!Great post!


----------



## LanceR (Dec 17, 2020)

That's good on Camp Chef.

For those of you who are currently serving or retired military be careful when vendors ask for a copy of you ID card to grant a discount.  Aside from governmental purposes or to verify and process claims for medical care not provided by the military it is a federal felony to copy a military ID.

I strongly suggest that any member dealing with any vendor asking for a copy of a military ID, DD-214 etc point that vendor to ID.me which can verify military service for vendors.  Id.me is used by the Veteran's Administration and other federal and state agencies as an authorized login portal to their agencies so it is as secure as anything is these days.  For instance, I can log into my myhealth.va.gov through using my ID.me login info.

So, if you're a vet, currently serving military, first responder, law enforcement etc cruise on over to ID.me and get registered. Thousands of vendors and government agencies access Id.me to verify your military affiliation.

Now please excuse me while I put my soapbox away.

Lance Robson
Sergeant Major (Ret.)


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

LanceR said:


> That's good on Camp Chef.
> 
> For those of you who are currently serving or retired military be careful when vendors ask for a copy of you ID card to grant a discount.  Aside from governmental purposes or to verify and process claims for medical care not provided by the military it is a federal felony to copy a military ID.
> 
> ...


I agree. Good on camp chef. But I'd never send my DD-214 to someone. Period. Also agree with id me. Great way to identify a vet and many great discounts associated with that


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 17, 2020)

That’s why they say black out all important information. So I blacked out everything but my name dob and they accepted it. No other information was shown.
I did say that in my original post to black out info. And I use my healthy vet. Never used idme. Will have to look into that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> That’s why they say black out all important information. So I blacked out everything but my name dob and they accepted it. No other information was shown.
> I did say that in my original post to black out info. And I use my healthy vet. Never used idme. Will have to look into that.


Lol wasn't knocking you. Glad you played it safe. I just don't trust anyone lol. Hope you enjoy that new smoker. Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Dec 17, 2020)

LanceR said:


> That's good on Camp Chef.
> 
> For those of you who are currently serving or retired military be careful when vendors ask for a copy of you ID card to grant a discount.  Aside from governmental purposes or to verify and process claims for medical care not provided by the military it is a federal felony to copy a military ID.
> 
> ...


I can sign up for Id me and if will get me to my healthy vet.  I see it when I am signing into the va page


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 17, 2020)

Hell I don't even trust my health Evet lol. I was part of the last va data breach. Something like 2 million vets. They gave me a year free of lifelock to "make up for it" had 4 credit cards opened in my name. Honestly cyber security is a lost cause but I do my best to not make it easy on them


----------



## LanceR (Dec 17, 2020)

Jimbo, I absolutely was not knocking you or Camp Chef.  I'm sorry if anything in the wording or the overall message lent itself to you feeling that way as that was far from  my intent.

Best regards to all,


Lance


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2020)

LanceR said:


> That's good on Camp Chef.
> 
> For those of you who are currently serving or retired military be careful when vendors ask for a copy of you ID card to grant a discount.  Aside from governmental purposes or to verify and process claims for medical care not provided by the military it is a federal felony to copy a military ID.
> 
> ...



Thank you for pointing that out. I doubt that site is up to no good. They just didn't research this before offering it would be guess.
And that is a great gesture from them regardless.
And I also recommend the ID.me


----------



## BaldEagleOne (Apr 12, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Just found out Camp Chef is giving a nice discount, 25% on grills, and all accessories to all military veterans.  They do not discount the Woodwind.  I ordered the Smoke Pro sg24  it sells on their page for 700.  only cost me $525. for the grill.  All you have to do is send them a copy of your DD-214   black out all important stuff and they keep your name on file for future purchases.  To me this was a nice deal.


I'm new to the forum and a surfing the Camp Chef threads. This is interesting. I am a veteran, but from the 60s. Do you think the discounts apply to me as well?
Thanks


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2021)

BaldEagleOne said:


> I'm new to the forum and a surfing the Camp Chef threads. This is interesting. I am a veteran, but from the 60s. Do you think the discounts apply to me as well?
> Thanks


Veterans are timeless......if you have a DD214 you are good to go. With that said If you are a veteran and have an Id.me account you can get a variety of discounts online


----------



## FowlAntics (Apr 13, 2021)

LanceR said:


> For those of you who are currently serving or retired military be careful when vendors ask for a copy of you ID card to grant a discount.  Aside from governmental purposes or to verify and process claims for medical care not provided by the military it is a federal felony to copy a military ID.



This right here is important and I see so many people make this mistake.. Businesses often ask to take a photocopy of my ID and it’s always a process explaining this to them.


----------

